# Chai :)



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

My Boy in his new Fluval Chi


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

He's beauty =]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

so beautiful


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He's GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

thanks everyone


----------

